

Ask HN: "witty" comments in code - curiousquestion

Why does the crappiest code tend to contain the &quot;witty&quot; comments.  It&#x27;s like these folks think they know what they&#x27;re doing.
======
mooism2
I used to write witty comments (and use witty variable names) when I was
younger. I was worse at programming, too.

I'm guessing that writing crappy code and witty comments are both something
people tend to grow out of with experience.

